# Adell, WI - ISO Western Ultramount 69981 for 2011 Chevy 2500HD



## Enright001 (Jan 21, 2020)

Just bought a used plow and never had a plow on my truck before. Looking for the specific Western Ultramount 69981. Thanks.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Enright001 said:


> Just bought a used plow and never had a plow on my truck before. Looking for the specific Western Ultramount 69981. Thanks.


Not sure how far you are from Rockford IL but there's someone on CL there with a lot of different ultramount mounts


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

@Philbilly2 seems to have an endless supply of western stuff for chebbies too.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have two here...


----------



## Enright001 (Jan 21, 2020)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have two here...


Price? Ship to Adell, WI 53001?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

$300 plus shipping.

Shipping has typically been 50-75 bucks in the lower 48


----------



## Enright001 (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm assuming they're used, right? Can I get a picture of them?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Enright001 said:


> I'm assuming they're used, right? Can I get a picture of them?


Yes, they are used. Still in like new condition. One set still has the sicker on it If I recall.

I am not sure if I will be at my office today or not yet. I will post a picture next time I am there. Might be today, should be Friday if nothing else.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Pictures


----------



## Enright001 (Jan 21, 2020)

Philbilly2 said:


> Pictures
> 
> View attachment 200339
> 
> ...


I'll take it!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Enright001 said:


> I'll take it!


Phil's a good guy. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Enright001 said:


> I'll take it!


PM me and we can handle the logistics...


----------

